# Suggest audiophile grade iem headset(with mic) under 2k!



## tkin (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi guys, the headphone I got free with my G2 didn't sound good, so I was using an old cheap Nokia headset, for music I was using soundmagic e10, it's time for me to merge these two needs together, suggest me a good IEM headset. 

-----------------------------------------------Updated-----------------------------------------------------

Here are the requirements:

1. Bass heavy, but should not drown out mid.
2. Looking for neutral or warm sound, but not that much important.
3. Volume control is preferred but not mandatory.

Max budget is 2k.


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 26, 2014)

Soundmagic E10M 
Has an inline mic with volume control


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 26, 2014)

Well there are so many out there, need to know your preference. Bass friendly, treble friendly, vocal friendly, with big drivers or not etc etc....


----------



## tkin (Aug 26, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Well there are so many out there, need to know your preference. Bass friendly, treble friendly, vocal friendly, with big drivers or not etc etc....


Updated main post.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 26, 2014)

neutral can't be bass heavy or vice-versa.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 27, 2014)

Okay, so you are basically looking at an IEM which will be bass heavy, yet not too much that it will overpower the other frequencies, so basically what I am looking for too  The only difference is you have slightly lower budget.

All I can say that I have decided on either the ATH-CKM500 or the JVC FXD80. The former is slightly over your budget and the latter is almost double, but they both are great, and I think I prefer the JVC more, but I think the AT is better for mids, someone confirm this if you have the personal experience.

And there is actually a cheaper one too, the Philips SHE-9710, but I personally have NO idea about it, it's just a recommendation from Hi-Fi.

Forgot to say, there's one more great IEM actually, the Basso from Zero Audio, and it fits your budget nicely too.

PS : I forgot to mention that all the above, especially the JVC and the AT are sub-bass based, not mid-bass centric ones. Now I don't know what type of bass you prefer.


----------



## Neo (Aug 27, 2014)

T-peos Tank is perfect. Check it out! I dont know about its availability. I own the T peos popular.


----------



## tkin (Aug 27, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Okay, so you are basically looking at an IEM which will be bass heavy, yet not too much that it will overpower the other frequencies, so basically what I am looking for too  The only difference is you have slightly lower budget.
> 
> All I can say that I have decided on either the ATH-CKM500 or the JVC FXD80. The former is slightly over your budget and the latter is almost double, but they both are great, and I think I prefer the JVC more, but I think the AT is better for mids, someone confirm this if you have the personal experience.
> 
> ...


Are they available on flipkart or eBay?

- - - Updated - - -



Neo said:


> T-peos Tank is perfect. Check it out! I dont know about its availability. I own the T peos popular.


Lemme check.


----------



## tkin (Sep 5, 2014)

*Update:*
Just ordered the Mi Piston, E10 will still remain my primary earphone. I'll use the piston for talking for long stretches and occasional music, specially when its not possible to carry two headphones. Lets see if Mi Piston can compete against Soundmagic.

This thread sort of made me chose the piston: Review of Xiaomi Pistons 2 headphones with Android in-line remote w/lots of pics!!! - XDA Forum

Will compare with E10, PL30 and PL50 and provide feedback.

And this will be the acid taste for Xiaomi, let's see if they are truly worth the hype.


----------



## tkin (Sep 7, 2014)

Got the pistons, detailed feedback coming next week:

*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-757.html#post2156508


----------

